# Grouper, Grouper, and more Grouper



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Launched out of Cedar Key on Thursday morning (early) with a promising weather report. Went straight out to 90ft. and the Gags were hungry. Crew was myself, Greg, Brian, and John.

Greg and Brian started us of with a 35" and 32" Gag, after that everything was like a dream, everytime the bait hit the bottum we were hooked up, had our limit quick, all Gags had a few small Red Grouper but nothing legal size and ofcourse Red Snapper in the mix. We stayed a little while and just played catch and release but decided to move on, left them biting.

Tried a wreck to see if any AJ's wanted to play but no one home, drifted a couplr times for some Red Grouper but no luck. Got back to the ramp and back home by five. Great day on the Gulf, seas got flat as the day went on.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Very Nice! thanks for the report and pics...that boat looks like Tom's old boat before he stepped up...


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice mess of groupers you got there....I recognize that extra tall dude with the stocking cap...Big John Can`t wait to get back out there myself, on the Guy Thing...Thanks for the post...


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Yea John grew up in Pensacola, we'll be coming to town when RS season opens.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice box of grouper right there. Looks like a great day to be fishing on the GOM. Thanks for the post. Gene


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bunch of fine SAM-WICHES right there.........Congrats on the haul! Love the color on that ride!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

NICE


----------

